# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  broadband internet

## solid

ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα γιατι ενδιαφερομαι για αγορα καρτοιντερνετ και απο την ερευνα που εκανα διαπιστωσα οτι αξιζει καλυτερα να αγορασω ενα απο τα πακετα που εχουν sim usb modem και τις δωρεαν μερες και απ'οτι ειδα μαλλον η vodafone συμφερει πιο πολυ και σαν σημα , το μονο προβλημα ειναι το usb με ταχυτητα εως 3,6 mbps γιάυτο κολλαω και σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ενα απο τα usb της cosmote και sim απο την vodafone τι προτεινετε?


ευχαριστω!

----------


## ariadgr

Δεν είναι πρόβλημα το "εως 3,6Mbps", γιατί στην πραγματικότητα οι ταχύτητες που θα βλέπεις γενικά μην περιμένεις να ξεπερνούν το 1Mbps. 
Συνήθως δε σε δεσμεύει το stick αλλά ο φόρτος του δικτύου.

----------


## solid

ενας γνωστος μου , μου ειπε οτι γινεται και με τα κινητα σαν modem  με τα windows mobiles συγκεκριμενα αξιζει για να μην πληρωνει καποιος το usb?

----------


## ariadgr

Καλύτερα με το usb (πιο γρήγορο, πιο σταθερό, πιο βολικό).

----------


## solid

ναι σιγουρα αλλα γινεται ομως με το κινητο?


βαζεις απλως το προγραμμα της vodafone και τελειωσε?

----------


## ariadgr

Ναι, γίνεται από τα περισσότερα 3G κινητά.

----------


## solid

κατι αλλο αν παρει καποιος το πακετο της cosmote στα 50 ευρω μπορει να βαλει εκει μια καρτα sim vodafone 
νομιζω και να δουλευει κανονικα ε ?


εκεινο εχει usb modem στα 7,2mbps

----------


## geopapath23

Οπως ειπε και ο φιλος το 3,6 με το 7,2 ειναι θεωρητικά.
δες πιο πολυ αν θα εχεις καλο σημα εκει που θα το χρησιμοποιείς

----------


## solid

ναι το ξερω απλως λεω αν για παραδειγμα  καποια  περιοχη πιανει πανω απο 3,6 ειναι κριμα να μην τα υποστηριζει το usb και κατι αλλο δεν υπαρχει κανενα update που να του ανεβαζει ταχυτητα ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ναι το ξέρω απλώς λέω *αν για παράδειγμα  κάποια  περιοχή πιάνει πάνω από 3,6 είναι κρίμα να μην* τα υποστηρίζει το usb και κάτι άλλο δεν υπάρχει κανένα update που να του *ανεβάζει ταχύτητα;*


Γειά σου *solid*, 
υπολόγισε ότι τα *καρτο-mobile-internet* έχουν ένα *όριο* download+upload *1 GB*
*Με ταχύτητα 7Mbps* (θεωρητική) κατεβάζεις 0.7MBytes/s (700KBytes/s)
άρα '*αδειάζεις' την κάρτα σου σε 24 λεπτά της ώρας* (1000 MB / 0.7 MB/s)

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## algedan

> ναι το ξερω απλως λεω αν για παραδειγμα  καποια  περιοχη πιανει πανω απο 3,6 ειναι κριμα να μην τα υποστηριζει το usb και κατι αλλο δεν υπαρχει κανενα update που να του ανεβαζει ταχυτητα ?



Στο 90% των περιπτώσεων δεν θα πιάσεις πάνω από 3,6 mbps και συνήθως θα είσαι gprs οπότε θα είσαι καλυμμένος.Γενικά είναι καλό για τις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις απλού σερφαρίσματος αλλά τίποτα περισσότερο!!!!   Να καταλάβεις τώρα μπαίνω μεσω στικάκι βονταφον και κάρτα γουιντ από τα άνω Ιλίσσια περιοχή Αγ, Μαρίνας 1ος όροφος πολυκατοικίας και συνδέομαι με gprs παρόλο που το έχω στο αυτόματο (να πω την αλήθεια δεν το κλείδωσα σε 3g). Δεν πιστεύω ότι αν δεν μένεις κοντά σε κεραίες και σε μεγάλα αστικα΄κέντρα θα δεις κάτι καλύτερο   :Thinking:

----------


## solid

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας και κατι αλλο η καρτα αυτη που περιεχεται στο πακετο ειναι μονο για ιντερνετ η και για τηλεφωνο κανονικα δηλαδη μπορω να κανω  κλησεις?

----------


## citakis

> η καρτα αυτη που περιεχεται στο πακετο ειναι μονο για ιντερνετ η και για τηλεφωνο κανονικα δηλαδη μπορω να κανω  κλησεις?


Η κάρτα είναι data οπότε ειναι μόνο για το Ιντερνετ ή για sms. 
Με το καρτοInternet πάντως η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει είναι 460 kbps (0,5Mbps) άσχετα από το πόσο σου παρέχει το δίκτυο. Στην πράξη μέγιστη ταχύτητα με φοyλ σήμα ήταν τα 45ΚΒ/s

----------

